# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Insert multiple rows in filtered data

## CYO

Is it possible to insert multiple rows in filtered data?

----------


## alansidman

Yes.  Have you tried to do this and what results did you receive.

BTW:  Please update your *Excel* version.  You have posted a Windows Release of Win 10 which does not help us to help you.

----------


## CYO

Hi alansidman - sorry still new to forums but want to learn more about Excel - Couldn't find the Excel Version, we are on Office 365 Home & Office 365 ProPlus, do I need to add the year ?, which I don't know where to find, since we're on a subscription plan, so I assume we're on the latest.
About adding multiple rows in filtered data - I was only able to add one row at a time by selecting the row and insert one row - See attached example Attachment 632100 
Could I add 3 rows above row 93 instead of just 1? Thanks

----------


## AliGW

Your office version is fine now - there is no version date with the subscription model because it is always up-to-date.

Will you please attach a sample Excel workbook? We are not able to work with or manipulate a picture of one and nobody wants to have to recreate your data from scratch.

1. Make sure that your sample data are REPRESENTATIVE of your real data. The use of unrepresentative data is very frustrating and can lead to long delays in reaching a solution.

*2. Make sure that your desired results are also shown (mock up the results manually).*

3. Make sure that *all confidential data* is removed or replaced with dummy data first (e.g. names, addresses, E-mails, etc.).

4. Try to avoid using merged cells as they cause lots of problems.

Unfortunately the attachment icon doesn't work at the moment, so to attach an Excel file you have to do the following: just before posting, scroll down to *Go Advanced* and then scroll down to *Manage Attachments*. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

Please pay particular attention to point 2 (above): without an idea of your intended outcomes, it is often very difficult to offer appropriate advice.  :Smilie:

----------


## CYO

Thanks Ali, here's some mock data of the result I'm after.

----------


## AliGW

Could be done with a macro (I recorded this, but it works wherever you place the cursor):




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## CYO

Thank you AliGW for your quick reply. I'm not an expert in macros but have pasted your code and ran into the attached error.

----------


## AliGW

What were you doing EXACTLY when the error happened? Did you have the row selected?

----------


## CYO

Awesome it worked when I selected only one row, but not multiples rows at once, but that will do thank you! Already a few steps lesser than what I used to do  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

No problem - glad to help!

I am sure an expert could reduce the code to one line or enhance it in the way you want.

----------

